# For All The Alpha Haters



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Move over Alpha, Herc is here to kick ass lol. Never ends. Now who will be the test subject, I tested the Ouyi. Only $26 plus $35 shipping, would rather $46 and $15 shipping




























And these are very factory fresh pieces, paint still wet and dripping


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Alpha look out! There's a new player in town. 

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Argh poor Alpha, I can see the price war starting :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

James said:


> And these are very factory fresh pieces, paint still wet and dripping


Ooops....some poor little 8 year old shoeless urchin will get his ear tweaked for that......maybe even cut his wages from 20p to 15p this week.....


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm might have to get my brother one to test.

He can wreck loads of things in a matter of minutes


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks quite nice..................... h34r:


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

They also do this quite insane looking beast. That's a bit too loud, even for my tastes!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

For such a large crown that is a really short threaded tube


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

they are fugli yet strangely interesting.but have learnt my lesson on watches like these im cured ,but if it wasnt for the quite frankly obscene shipping costs id get a few of these to sell down the market - the chavs love shiny things with bright colours.

jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

HERC.... REtCH... wREtCH... hmm.... go figure... :tongue2:


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

JonW said:


> HERC.... REtCH... wREtCH... hmm.... go figure... :tongue2:


You need to get from HERC to Alpha via wretch in 6 steps, like one of those Mensa tests.

10 mins to solve it, go! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

HERC

****

*****

ALPHA

h34r: :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

3mins... not bad


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

:notworthy: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I thang yew! I'll be here all week....  :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You have to admit though great attempt in that PO thingy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

James, It sure has some of the look... not for me, but im sure someone here will get one


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> James, It sure has some of the look... not for me, but im sure someone here will get one


What are you saying Jon? :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er, I think I said it.... :tongue2:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't like it! But, hey, you knew that anyway .. I can never understand a company that uses another's marketing & designs, they'd be thought better of if they produced their own.

Jon, love you simple, yet perfect rendition, of getting from Herc to Alpha .. but all 4 steps are just the same! i.e. 1st = 2nd = 3rd = 4th


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

VinceR said:


> Jon, love you simple,


 :friends: We all love Jon Vince but he may not appreciate being called 'simple'!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Lifted from a Chinese suppliers site :blink:



> We have our own watch designer, If you want to custom watches with your own logo or a new model, our suggestion is below:
> 
> 1. Choose the style from our collections and provide your logo with us;
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

Gorx, that's new one.

Ok. Gorx > Herc > Alpha. Reckon it can be done in 5.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> *2. Send us your favorite watch's picture and details of your requirement; *


Send them this one Patek Philippe Calibre 89 and give 'em bu99ers something to think about


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SuperBrother said:


> They also do this quite insane looking beast. That's a bit too loud, even for my tastes!


Thank goodness Shawn is moving house h34r: :lol:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > Jon, love you simple,
> ...


Glad it's not just me! But another Freudian slip .. damn that missing 'r'!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice to see that they are very careful in removing all traces of the original manufacturer. h34r:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > *2. Send us your favorite watch's picture and details of your requirement; *
> ...


Wow.............

Imagine being the person who had the skills to put that together.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

NO, I'm not doing it!







Just because you all expect me to buy one just 'cos it's a cheapie







It's never going to happ ----- What's that website again? www. madeinchina.com was it h34r:









I must resist! (but resistance is futile - I will be assimilated into WISdom) Mind you, that first one isn't too - - - :bangin:

A Herc to add to the Jialillei and Coss collection ? Nurse - Screens please and straitjacket! :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mel said:


> NO, I'm not doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Apart from a brief swap to my new RLT13 I've been happliy wearing my Alpha "Reverso" for the last month or so, with one side set to UK time and the other to Beijing so I can follow the Olympic events. Running just outside chronometer spec at the moment at around +7 seconds per day 










I still fancy one of the KULTUhR tourbillons but I'm not ready to take the plunge yet. Of more immediate interest and far more affordable are these bizarre mystery skeletons from IK Colouring where the movement appears and disappears every 30 seconds thanks to some kind of polarized transparent film, I think :blink: :


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

that ik colouring watch is interesting i stumbled across those a while back and i thought if it wasnt for that stupid logo and name so on that basis i couldnt invest .

jason.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

herc you say.

cheaper than invicta and potentially less crap than alpha - and blingy as anything.

watch this space (no pun intended)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> I can never understand a company that uses another's marketing & designs, they'd be thought better of if they produced their own.


Wow Vince that`s a complete shock :swoon:

I never knew you felt that way  :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like the look of the herc watch. I saw sell for 9.99 euros on ebay. I reckon they rip you on the postage though. I have had a few alphas and i have had no problems with them. They are good watches for the money and they were good to deal with. Both of my alphas have gone now to be replaced be a Marina militare.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Suggested (inflated?) retail prices for Herc as shown on ebay are reminiscent (sp?) of the brands advertised/sold by the company, Always at Market.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mattbeef said:


> Hmmm might have to get my brother one to test.
> 
> He can wreck loads of things in a matter of minutes


He may have trouble wrecking the pushers; they appear fixed (unless they perform some unknown, not obvious function).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

normdiaz said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm might have to get my brother one to test.
> ...


Not by any chance the same as an ebay ad for something similar is it





> *!!!! CHRONO IS JUST FOR LOOKS !!!!!*




:lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The first thing that popped into my mind was a cartoon long forgotten from the 60's. You guys must remember this classic

Herc with the lil guy Newton

Newton, where are you










Herc, noooo, not again










Poor Newton


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I always hated Neuter. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Must be a Canadian thing


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Must be. 

Later,

William


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > mattbeef said:
> ...


In the ebay auction I saw, the description does not mention "chrono is just for looks", but it appears obvious when the subdials are visible and are calibrated to measure day/date/and military (24-hour) time.


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone taken the plunge and bought one then? :russian_roulette:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not yet as its not where near xmas to buy my brother one


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes now getting really bored so......

I will be Herc guinea pig tester, have incoming to play with. I see now shipping is free but price up a bit still reasonable. The blue straps look, too blue. Still think of disposable though but look cool

Actually their dress pieces are not bad looking. And I figured out its not blue paint on the crown its protective stuff to, protect it


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

JonW said:


> I thang yew! I'll be here all week....  :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

See, I told you I wasn't going to be the guinea-pig :yes: Just because they're a cheapie - what's that website address again??

:lol:

That *RED* one would go with a tie I have for the dancing - - - h34r:

Just in case anyone is interested - Edinburgh area - Mrs Mel and myself are to host a "Strictly Dance Workshop" for absolute beginners - six hours worth of intensive dance training at Broughton High School Dance Studios, 9.30 a.m. till 4.00 p.m. Saturday 30th may - one day only - sponsored and subsidised by Edinburgh Adult Education. At the end of the six hours, beginners should have learned enough Ballroom and Latin basics to be able to dance up to six dances in a social setting. Costs reasonable at around Â£22.00 per person, half price concessions. Anyone in the area interested PM me for more details and to book. [blatant Advert - mods edit if you wish! :lol:]


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually like that h34r:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Just ordered a lady one for the Mrs! who says I don't care eh.

Not that it is that important at this price but what is treh quality like on them? do they look and feel cheep or are they boxing outside their weight etc etc


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Dunno yet will see.

I know the dress ones are going to wear large they are all dial. May come in a couple weeks I guess

The big white one like a pocket watch dial comes in at I think was 43mm so will wear too huge.

I grabbed the first one black & rose at 40mm and the one with Breguet hands white & rose at 37mm, that gives me both movement.



















Blue has to be worn on blue or stainless IMO, black & silver is not bad, there is a brown dial with the simple stick markers like the smaller blue one also 37mm and may ask for a switch from the white/rose to the brown dunno.

After I check em out most likely go up for sale anyway. Just curious about them really

....................


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

might pull the trigger on one myself later


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I quite like this one


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

mel said:


> See, I told you I wasn't going to be the guinea-pig :yes: Just because they're a cheapie - what's that website address again??
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Places gun against head and slowly squeezes the triggggg


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sean666 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > See, I told you I wasn't going to be the guinea-pig :yes: Just because they're a cheapie - what's that website address again??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

sean666 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > See, I told you I wasn't going to be the guinea-pig :yes: Just because they're a cheapie - what's that website address again??
> ...


About time .....


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

jasonm said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Any chance of my pm function being enabled as spamming via email is hard work :lol: :bb:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, these are brilliant and just think that I was about to blow my paper-round money on a Klaus Kobec! These might just sway me! ooh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

sean666 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > sean666 said:
> ...


Let me see, you could leave Caarlisle at say 7.30 a.m., stop for a cuppa and be in the class ready to learn by 9.30, then go to Jimmy Chungs in Edinburgh for a Saturday Chinese Buffet before you head off home again, back about 9.00 p.m. - a great day out! :lol:

Dancing is the vertical expression of horizontal desire :yes:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mel if I stayed up there I'd be there like a shot!

Hot to trot!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have too much time on hand it seems

The subseconds movement










The date movement. I see one error. The back states stainless back only but the piece is all stainless. Some are 316L stainless. Will confirm the date piece is actually all stainless in the review


----------

